
TCS hiring drops 85% - deepaksurti
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/tcs-hiring-drops-as-growth-stutters/articleshow/62466283.cms
======
tannhaeuser
Would be interesting to compare against figures of IBM Global Services and
other outsourcing heavyweights. Is it known whether cuts are mostly wrt.
operator/admin roles as opposed to developer roles? Does cloud gain from cuts
in operator/admin roles?

